# Stainless welder in Newcastle?



## Moad (1/12/15)

I need to get some couplers welded into my stainless pots, I had found a place that would do it for $150 but for the life of me can not find who it was.

Does anyone know someone or a shop that would do it for a reasonable price. 

There are 10 small fittings to be welded


----------



## Feldon (1/12/15)

[SIZE=medium]Not wanting to derail your thread, but if you have trouble finding a quality welder at a reasonable price, and are not wedded to the idea of welding the fittings to your pots, you could consider using these new ‘pull-through’ solder fittings from Brewhardware in the US. [/SIZE]





[SIZE=medium]Pretty reasonable price at US$7.50 for a 1/2 inch fitting. I haven’t used them myself but soldering is more do-able for non-welders and is said to provide a bond as good as a weld for homebrew purposes. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The fittings have a tapered leading edge. When pulled through the hole in the pot it forms a flare which provides a large bonding surface for the silver solder to adhere. (you need to use a special tool to pull through the fitting (US$13.50), or cobble one together yourself out of some washers and a bolt). They are also available with compression fittings in 1/2 inch and 5/8 inch.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.brewhardware.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=pull[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=medium]When you really want to have welded-in ports on your vessels but can't find a competent welder, this fitting is the next best thing if you're willing to do some soldering. The tricky part about soldering fittings into the thin walls of pots and kegs is the extremely minimal contact area which does not allow for enough strength. Using these fittings, along with a our reusable install tool, you'll create a tight fitting joint with loads of contact area that is ready for a quick silver solder job. [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=medium]The fitting has 1/2" NPT male threads on one end and 1/2" NPT female threads on the other. The typical use would be to install it into a vessel with the male threads facing out for direct threading of a ball valve. The female threads on the inside would then accommodate a diptube assembly, tubular screen, or any other accessory you can think of. The orientation may also be reversed if you can think of a reason to do so. The machined chamfer on the leading edge of the fitting allows it to enlarge its own hole.[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=medium]They also supply the recommended flux and 4% silver solder for US$13.00 which is enough for four pull-through 1/2 “ fittings, or a larger solder kit is available for US$20 (which has 6% silver content in the solder).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]These fittings came out earlier this year and a Youtube video was made of installing the prototype version.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al56Cy5sG_U[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And a thread was started on Homebrewtalk in the US which discusses the pros and cons.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=556844[/SIZE]


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/15)

Thanks for all the details Feldon!


----------



## klangers (1/12/15)

Moad said:


> I need to get some couplers welded into my stainless pots, I had found a place that would do it for $150 but for the life of me can not find who it was.
> 
> Does anyone know someone or a shop that would do it for a reasonable price.
> 
> There are 10 small fittings to be welded


I deal with a lot of stainless fitters/welders for work, and I daresay you'll be lucky to leave with your wallet intact.

I could help you if you need someone in Sydney, but I don't know anyone personally in Newy. That said, there should be plenty of food and bev guys up that way.

The best way is to befriend a few and then swap beer for welds.


----------



## Dazzbrew (2/12/15)

Ive used Phil from Hunter Stainless at Thornton with stainless jobs at work. Could be worth a call.


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/12/15)

I can weld it for you if you come through the Sydney Hills district any time soon


----------



## Moad (2/12/15)

Tex I am heading down next weekend and could make a detour.

Would that work for you? I could leave with you and come back the following weekend if you can't do it next weekend?

I can give you some cash or bring something tasty from Warners bottleshop.

Would really appreciate it if you can help me out but absolutely no drama if timing doesn't work etc


----------



## Tex N Oz (3/12/15)

I'm welding another job this weekend for MB Squared but I'm happy to work it over during the next week. I might even be able to get it back up your way with my wife's ex who works here and lives up there. He owes me big time......
I'll PM you my mobile and we'll discuss it mate.


----------

